# Official Forum Bird thread?



## Mike9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I see several of us have tried our hand at Galantine of bird lately. Maybe we can pool our experiences for the benefit of the general population? Every home cook should at least try this like 2 -3 times since the WoW factor is way high.

As I mentioned a duck is not a chicken and really needs a lot more knife work, but a nice parer like the Del is perfect for the job. The only other knife needed is to break the leg to remove the bone. Yes my tying skills need practice, but I'll be doing this more often.

Anyone else want to contribute?


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, don't try to truss the bird while intoxicated.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 25, 2013)

This would be great. I've been thinking of tryin this myself. Haven't boned a bird other than squab in a while


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 25, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Yes, don't try to truss the bird while intoxicated.



:happy2:


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Mar 26, 2013)

I just watched a video of Jacques Pepin making a Galantine. He makes it look ridiculously easy.
I'd be willing to give it a try this weekend. I just need to figger out a stuffing that everbody here will like.


----------



## wsfarrell (Mar 26, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Yes, don't try to truss the bird while intoxicated.



Birds get intoxicated? :biggrin:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 26, 2013)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
I did one with a sausage ricotta stuffing and another with a quinoa pilaf stuffing.
It's been a while....
....maybe another for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Mike L. (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes!!!!! :doublethumbsup::hungry:


----------



## mzer (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Mike9 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice - :hungry:


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Mar 27, 2013)

Those all look pretty tasty!


----------



## bieniek (Mar 27, 2013)

I am totally with ya but is that about general experiences or what?


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm definitely going to have to breakdown and try this...I don't usually do "presentation" type dishes...but this would be good for the old knife skills...

also, I've got to wonder how this thread reads to those in Old Blighty <sp?>!

"boning birds"
"trussing birds"
"intoxicated birds"

all sounds very seedy...


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 27, 2013)

Experience, technique whatever. It's about sharing - "The Forum Bird"


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought this was a great introduction to the forum, this is from the thread I started. Sorry for the duplication from that post, but I'd like for others to try this, it was alot of fun.





http://http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/slypig5000/media/IMG_5868_zps3022332d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry just figured out how to inbed the pics. 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Reede (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got through making my first one, no pics, sorry. Stuffing of spinach and portabellas, wilted down in a little bacon grease and white wine, blue cheese and bacon. Ohhhhh boy, was it good. Will definitely be repeating this one, and trying lots of other variations.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 17, 2013)

Reede said:


> Just got through making my first one, no pics, sorry. Stuffing of spinach and portabellas, wilted down in a little bacon grease and white wine, blue cheese and bacon. Ohhhhh boy, was it good. Will definitely be repeating this one, and trying lots of other variations.



Clearly this never happened...


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2013)

This bird is smokin!

I want to prepare a couple Pheasant Ballotine (Gallotine?) Sunday for a few folks so tried a "dry run" tonight. Jacques may not approve but smoked rather than roasting it. Stuffed w venison sausage, diced sweet potatoes and onions. Did not suck. Will use less stuffing next time.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks delicious Dave - yeah the amount of stuffing is important. How much knife work did those birds need as opposed to chicken?


----------



## daveb (Apr 20, 2013)

Mike, I've not boned out the pheasants yet - they're thawing as I type. But they should be easier - even less knife work - than chicken. 

When I clean them the wings are cut at 2nd joint, bird is skinned and legs either go with feathers or are removed for stock. Then bagged and tagged for the freezer. 

I'll be sure to catch some pics but no promises on focus being any better...


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 28, 2013)

Made my attempt at galantine today. Not as hard to de-bone the chicken as I have feared, with practice I could probably do it 5 mins or less. And it's a good excuse to whip out my Shun Fuji Honesuki, but I did use my Seki-Ryu deba for the hardcore bone scraping. 
For a stuffing, my wife whipped up a fabulous cornbread-bacon stuffing, and I grated some fresh gouda over the top before closing and trussing. 
Accompaniment was garlic mashed potatos (yukon gold), with a stock gravy made from the carcass. Delish.
This is an amazing dish. The family went craze for it, ate darn near the whole thing! I'll definitely make it again.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice work A.C., got any pics of the inside of the bird?
The cornbread/bacon stuffing sounds like a winner to me! 
UMMMMMMM..............
...................stuft bird! 
Me hungry


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (Apr 29, 2013)

I was too busy serving up slices, then stuffing my face to snap any pics.:knife::cooking2: It wasn't like a pinwheel, just like a regular stuffed bird, but with no bones. Fabulous.
I'll try to find an online version of that recipe and post a link.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice looking for your first one!


----------



## Anpanman (May 1, 2013)

I made one a while ago that I thought I´d share. Fun and lots of knife work. Featured knives are Masamoto KS 270, Misono honesuki, Masamoto SW 165 and Moritaka 300 suji.

First the stuffing: goat cheese, basil, sundried tomatoes, grilled red pepper, grilled garlic, bread, dry sherry, olive oil, salt and pepper.




Oh, forgot about the Fuet.




The victim.




Tied up and oiled.




Then om to the Weber.




Done.




Sliced.




And served with warm cherry tomato salad with pine nuts and cream stewed Pointed headed cabbage. Suck at plating though.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (May 1, 2013)

On the grille. Nice.


----------



## Mike9 (May 1, 2013)

Nice looking bird. I was thinking of making another duck galantine and smoking it on the grill with apple wood.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (May 6, 2013)

The last one was such a hit, I had to do another one. On the grille this time. It kind of had a crust, so I used my bread knife to cut it.


----------



## Mike9 (May 9, 2013)

Crusty is where it's at - nice one.


----------



## Slypig5000 (May 10, 2013)

On the grill? Charcoal or gas? Looks great, crispy on the outside makes for an awesome bird.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (May 10, 2013)

Charcoal.


----------



## Slypig5000 (May 10, 2013)

As it should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-Fed (May 30, 2013)

Figured what better way to christen a new slicer than to have a go at the official forum bird... Deboned a la Pepin. Stuffing consisting of corn bread, potato bread, bacon, spinach, fennel, onion, celery, shallots, garlic and a bit of chicken stock, though not enough to make the bread soggy ( there will be plenty of juices from the chicken itself to soak up during cooking )

Obligatory picture of the knives that will be in use:






Bird deboned and ready for stuffage:





Stuffing applied:





Rolled and tied:










Roasted and ready to slice:





Slicing commenced: ( My new Mike Davis suji did an amazing job of this, very effortless feeling slices )


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (May 30, 2013)

That's a good lookin' bird.


----------



## Mike9 (May 30, 2013)

K-Fed that looks great. Did you redistribute meat to get a rounder stuffing? I noticed on my duck that it looks like a "T".


----------



## K-Fed (May 30, 2013)

I followed pepins suggestions butter flying the breasts a little to fill in the void left by the neck, and placing the tenders just above the thighs to fill in that spot. Worked beautifully.


----------



## don (May 31, 2013)

Great looking bird.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 31, 2013)

Very Nice! Great pick up on that slicer too!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2013)

Here are two I made for a little gatheering a few months ago. After sutffing, I bagged and Sous Vide them 24hrs at 140, rapid chilled, then just popped them in a 425 degree oven until internal temp was 150, after resting, the temp rose to 163. I let them rest until the came down to 140. 

I did one this weekend that I stuffed with Mujahadrra.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 12, 2013)

A variation on the Forum bird... The Forum Bear 



[/IMG]


----------



## pitonboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually, pretty much everything gets intoxicated. And many species LIKE it:tease:


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 12, 2013)

I will eat anything, but I would not get away with serving that teddy bear looking one to the wife and kids. ..lol


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 12, 2013)

That's creepy awesome! I bet it looked like a burn victim when cooked.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to see the how to video on that bear


----------



## daveb (Sep 12, 2013)

Pooh on a plate? That's just wrong.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 12, 2013)

What does bear taste like? I'm guessing chicken.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 12, 2013)

I MUST know how to make that bear!


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't claim responsibility for the Bear... A buddy sent me the photo & I had to share!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 12, 2013)

Silence of the Bears


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lol that bear is so wrong and sooo awesome. 
I really would like to see a "how to" on that. Perhaps you could make "thread" out of the tendons from the tenders (if you broke down a bunch of other chickens first) or maybe just some skin cut into long, thin strips? 
Does meat-glue work on skin? 

Oh man what my 12yr old self wouldn't have given for the chance to serve this to his 6yr old little sister.... especially after she'd spent a few hours looking for her missing bear...


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 12, 2013)

Little dude looks like Frankenbear!


----------



## Chuckles (May 29, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Zwiefel (May 30, 2015)

Nice, Chuckles!


----------



## Chuckles (May 30, 2015)

Quail.


----------



## daveb (May 30, 2015)

Oui Chef.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2015)

Hell yes, those two birds look glorious!


----------



## Chuckles (May 31, 2015)

The quail were tiny. It is a quail stuffed into a quail. They were brined with a bit of pink salt for color and then lightly smoked. I was thinking when it comes time to write the menu somebody is going to suggest calling it: Quail "Prosciutto". At that point I will probably regret ever having made it. Anyway, for better sense of scale.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 31, 2015)

Sweet boner! :O


----------



## Von blewitt (May 31, 2015)

stereo.pete said:


> Sweet boner! :O


And that's coming from a guy with a walrus penis boner! :lol2:


----------



## Cashn (Jun 3, 2015)

Tried this tonight for the first time. I sliced some meat from the breasts to try and even things out elsewhere so it looks pretty butchered, and the tenders were still frosty so they got mangled. Did a spinach, mushroom, onion, garlic, bacon and pecan stuffing with a little thyme and rosemary. Had some cheese that was going in there but forgot it on the other side of the stove :curse: I overstuffed the thighs and had a reverse stuffing going on at the back end. Was going to make a mornay sauce with the cheese but by the time my gf got home neither of us were very hungry so I just sliced a couple of pieces from the thighs to try it. Cooked at 350 until the inside read 150 and then cranked it up to 450 for 10 min. I love trying new techniques,for me at least, and the whole bird intact along with the lollipop wings were nothing I've done before. Hopefully the breast comes out looking a bit more...normal? Hehe


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks good, Cashn.

I just did a very simple one with little stuffing. After completely deboning two chickens with my Koishi honesuke I laid in parma ham, olive tapenade, and pine nuts. Salt, pepper, and then roll up and tie with butcher's twine. I like frying it for 10 minutes on two sides and then finishing in the oven for around 20 minutes. Internal temp around 61 Celsius. Rest for 12 minutes.

I wish I had a better photograph.


----------



## clairelv (Jun 11, 2015)

yummy


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 14, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I finally got around to trying this...tonight was my version of a whole, tandoori chicken a la galantine.....very pleased with the results...

I rubbed with a mixture of lemon juice, a special dried red pepper that amounts to a red dye, and a bit of turmeric...let sit in the fridge for an hour, then coated with a homemade tandoori masala:





After about 2 hours at 300F w/ cherry smoke:





With a bit of Kagekyio pron:




Stuffed with brown basmati rice, and a bit of left over pork shoulder:


----------

